

[Quotable] Andrew Stanton, Stefan Sagmeister, Joel Spolsky, Philip Johnson, etc. - superchink
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1120-quotable-andrew-stanton-stefan-sagmeister-joel-spolsky-philip-johnson-etc

======
tptacek
37s posts are one thing, but we're really going to start putting all the SvN
effluvia here too?

~~~
superchink
I apologize if anyone sees this as "polluting" HN, but I thought they were
interesting quotes, and might warrant some discussion from at least someone on
here. If people aren't interested, they probably won't upvote it, so I doubt
you have much to worry about. Isn't that the point of the system in place
here?

~~~
tptacek
Sorry. You're right.

